# What % can you register a buck?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was trying to remember and just can't. I was just curious at what % can a buck be registered? I have a paper that lists percentages but it doesn't state which % you can register a buck.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

96.88% or higher


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless you are USBGA.....the few months I had Freeney he was registered and he was 88%. Not saying I 100% agree with it but it is what it is.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Wow that is interesting about USBGA! I was just curious because the paper I have from IBGA didn't seem to specify. 
It'll be fun when we eventually reach that point with the percentage goats that we have


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well I am coming from a ABGA stand point only. The only time I have seen/heard about USBGA is here--is that a meat goat registry too? I am only interested in ennoblement via ABGA for our purposes.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL Oooops! I responded to this thread and thought I was responding to one of my own that I had posted earlier  :doh: 

hee hee--my above post does not make sense and this is why  sorry!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that's okay! It made sense enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOL that's okay! It made sense enough


:ROFL: It did...HeHe :thumb:


----------

